# Fichier .pst intgrer au mail mac



## svetelis (28 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir.
J'ai passé sur mac (ouff enfin).
J'ai fait un backup de mes fichiers sur un disque dur extérieur.
J'ai rendu mon PC et je me retrouve avec ma boite mail dans les bras avec le seul fichier .PST.
Dites moi SVP comment je pourrait le transferer dans mon mac mail (j'ai plus de pc..)?

Merci, Svetelis


----------



## apenspel (28 Novembre 2007)

Salut, ce fichier est un dossier Outlook. Sans Windows, ça ne s'ouvre pas.


----------



## svetelis (28 Novembre 2007)

Oui je sais, mais c'est là le problème - je dois importer ce fichier pst dans mon mail mac...


----------



## apenspel (28 Novembre 2007)

Oui, ben, c'est bien beau. Mais en dehors de passer par Entourage (MS Office 2004) et un serveur Exchange, je ne vois pas.


			
				L'aide de Entourage a dit:
			
		

> Importation à partir d'Outlook
> Si vous souhaitez importer vers Microsoft Entourage les messages, rendez-vous,
> contacts, tâches et notes que contiennent les dossiers personnels de l'application
> Microsoft Outlook pour Windows installée sur un ordinateur Windows, vous pouvez
> ...


Et ensuite, il faudrait importer ça dans Mail depuis Entourage. Mais c'est un autre problème.


----------



## plusdego (29 Novembre 2007)

Je suis en pleine migration de mes données outlook 2003 vers Mac Mail. La SEULE solution facile est rapide est d'utiliser le logiciel O2M de littlemachines.com. 

Son coût de 10&#8364; est amplement justifié et le logiciel fonctionne très bien pour les contacts (même ceux de l'extension business contact manager d'Outlook) ainsi que les RDV.

Pour les mails, globalement, cela fonctionne bien mais à l'importation dans Mac Mail, il ne récrée par les arborescences de dossier. Je viens d'importer 1Go de mails sans soucis ainsi que 3 ans de RDV et 1330 contacts.

Pour la gestion de ses contacts professionnels, je suis en train de tester Contactizer Pro (essai 30 j gratuit) qui à l'air vraiment puissant malgré quelques plantages sous Léopard.

Un petit travail de reclassement s'impose.

A bientot,

Julien



Et sinon, les questions sur les logiciels "Internet", ça doit se passer dans le forum "Internet", comme écrit en rouge ci dessus !


----------

